# المنشورات التي توزع بين المسلمين لتفجير اديره النطرون



## KaS_ELdaM (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذه صوره من المنشورات التي توزع بين المسلمين هذه الايام والتحريض علي تفجيرات اديره وادي النطرون ويجب علي كل مسيحي نشر هذه المنشورات في كل المنتديات والمواقع العالميه لفضح مخطط المسلمين*


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من جميع اعضاء المنتدي ارسال هذه الصوره لكل الجهات العالميه وفي  موضوع سابق ذكرت موضوع اغلاق الاديره حتي منتصف شهر اكتوبر في نفس القسم


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مش ممكن كل ده ليه يعنى

ربنا يحافظ على شعبه وعلى بيوته الدينيه​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذا هو الإسلام
هذا هو الجهاد فى سبيل نصرة الشيطان
هؤلاء هم المسلمون
وهذاثمرة الصوم والصلاة فى رمضان


مرثا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ان كااان الله معنا فمن علينا وفين بقى وصية رسول الاسلام اوصيكم بأقباط مصر ربنا يحافظ على بيته ليه يحصل كل ده فى ايه


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة انتم بتنقدو الناس دى لية وبتقولو عليهم غلطانين*
*انا مش شايف انهم غلطانين فى حاجة *
*بل بلعكس *
*دة من حبهم لدينهم بينفذو تعاليمة وبيطيعوة *
*وانا شايف ان دى حاجة مظبوطة*
*بس صدقونى ويعلم ربنا *
*ابواب الجحيم نفسها لم تقوى عليها*
*فما بالك  من تلك الحشرات*
*لا تخف منها فا الله قد اعطانا سلطانا ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب*
*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_من سيفصلنى عن محبة المسيح
قدرنى يا رب ان افدى بيوتك بدمى​_


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*همج*
* و*
*بربر*
*و*
*غوغائيين*
*و*
*ارهابيين*
*ماذا تنتظرون*
*منهم*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش هزيد على تعليقاتكم لانى اوافقها كلها فهم بالفعل لا يفعلون سوى ما أمرهم بيه دينهم من جهاد وقتال وخلافه ومش باقى غير انى اقول ان الهنا قوووووى وقادر يحمينا منهم ومن شرهم . ​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا *** ربنا قادر انه يحمينا ويحافظ علينا دايما ويحافظ على كل شعبه فى كل مكان وربنا قادر انه يحافظ على بيته***ربنا يرحمنا كلنا


----------



## shakerwanes (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نحن نريد الاستشهاد فلا نخاف من هؤلاء الغوغاء


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

دول شياطين مش ممكن يكونوا بني آدمين أبدآ

شياطين شياطين شياطين

و نرد عليهم ونقلهم

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها يا اباليس يا اعوان الشياطين

بس انا مش معاك في نشر الرسالة في المنتديات

لان كدا برضة بيشوفوها اعوان ابليس 

و يبقى كدا بنساعد على نشر رسالة ابليس

ربنا معانا وان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا ؟
​


----------



## Moony34 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

20 فارسل اشعياء بن آموص الى حزقيا قائلا.هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل الذي صليت اليه من جهة سنحاريب ملك اشور.قد سمعت.21 هذا هو الكلام الذي تكلم به الرب عليه.احتقرتك واستهزأت بك العذراء ابنة صهيون.ونحوك انغضت ابنة اورشليم راسها. 22 من عيّرت وجدفت وعلى من عليت صوتا وقد رفعت الى العلاء عينيك على قدوس اسرائي


----------



## veronika (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ربنا موجود​*_


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مت 16:24 - 
حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه ان اراد احد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه
ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبن 
هو كل سنة يجى رمضان بكرمه علينا علشان يفكرنا برب المجد ويقوى صلبنا
مره مسرحية فى الاسكندرية ومره واحد عاكس بنت منقبة من حلوتها الى مشفهاش
وغيره ياه لسه فاكر مشكلة منذ 2004 يادكتور زغلول يا مزغلل والا علشان نجار بتدور على اى حاجة تخبط فيها بمساميرك أحنا صلبنا قوى مش هايهموا مساميرك المصدية*


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مش هشكك فى التهديدات ولا المنشورات دى 

لان دى حاجه موجوده فعلا وفى تهديدات حقيقه فى الاديره

لكن خلونا نشغل عقلنا شويه هل دى منشورات حد يقدر يمشى فى الشارع بيها 
دى مكتوبه على برنامج الاوفس فى الكمبيوتر ومتصوره برار البرنت ومعموله كوبى فى الرسام
وطلعت بالشكل ده لكن دى مش صوره مسحوبه سكان خالص 


ده مش تشكلك ان مفيش حاجه لا

بس مش اى حاجه هنشوفها هنقول هى دى صح


ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ​


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش هقول اكتر من 
انى ربنا معانا وموجود ويحمى ايرتنا ويحرسنا*


----------



## tata2000 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا مش عارفة هما عايزين ايه من الأديرة و لحد امتى هنفضل فى الخوف و القلق ده 
على العموم ربنا موجود و قادر انه يحول اسهمهم عنا و يحافظ على بيته و على رهبانه و شعبه 

*"نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى"*


----------



## mero_engel (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*ابواب الحجيم لن تقوي عليهم*​


----------



## Kiril (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مستنيين ايه منهم
ميبقاش رمضان من غير مصيبة تحصل


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دول شياطين مش ممكن يكونوا بني آدمين أبدآ
> 
> شياطين شياطين شياطين
> 
> ...



اختي العزيزه لو قرأتي كلامي بتركيز هتفهمي بقصد ايه بقول يجب نشر هذه الصوره في كل  المديا والمواقع العالميه  لفضح مخطط المسلمين وليس المنتديات


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (29 سبتمبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> انا مش هشكك فى التهديدات ولا المنشورات دى
> 
> لان دى حاجه موجوده فعلا وفى تهديدات حقيقه فى الاديره
> 
> ...




اخي العزيز شكرا علي الملحوظه بس متهيألي انت محتاجه دراسه شويه في الموضوع ده علشان تقدر تحكم ان في حجات اكتر من كده ممكن تتصمم  وتتوزع عادي .......  الشيء الثاني والاهم اني مقولتش انها بتتوزع بين الناس في الشوارع .... ثالثا انت متعرفش مصدر الصوره ايه علشان حكمك يكون صح انها حقيقيه ولا لأ ... ورابعا شكرا علي اهتمامك الموضوع عام للجميع


----------



## استفانوس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الانتصار محصوم
فقد انتصر ربنا يسوع المسيح على الصليب 
فسحق ابليس
وها هو يحاول مع ابناء المعصية 
زعزعة ابناء النور
وهذا لن يحصل
لاننا باسم فادينا مزلزلين مملكتك ياشيطان
والذي معنا اقوى من الذي علينا
فليبارك الرب شعبه في مصر


----------



## amgad13 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

صورة غريبة ومشكوك فيها ومش عارف انا اصلا انت اللى عاملها ولا واحد صاحبك
ع العموم انا لا عمرى شفت الصورة ولو حتى ع النت غير فى منتداكم
ويا ريت الناس الى بتشتم على عماها تشوف الحقيقة ولو فى الاخبار بس


----------



## Scofield (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*حرر من قِبل My Rock*
*الرجاء عدم التعرض لأشخاص*


----------



## Scofield (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*إستوصوا بالقبط خيرا واضربوهم و اقتلوهم و اخرجوهم من بلادهم اليس هذا ما تريده يا مسلم؟*


----------



## bola555 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته.


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

2كو 10:12
لذلك اسر بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات
لاجل المسيح . لاني حينما انا ضعيف فحينئذ انا قوي


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رو 3:5 - 
وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا في الضيقات عالمين ان الضيق ينشئ صبرا 

رو 12:12 - 
فرحين في الرجاء . صابرين في الضيق . مواظبين على الصلاة *


----------



## mase7ya (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذا الارهاب الاسلامي حيث في رمضان يتمسكون أكثر بتعاليم دينهم والصلاة 

وبذلك  يزيد قتل الكفرة وتفجير كنائسهم واديرتهم 

نسوا بأننا هنا من قبلهم وبأنهم مجرد حفنة بدو غزاة جاءوا من شبة الجزيرة العربية واحتلوا بلادنا واستولوا على خيراتنا 

والان يعملون على طردنا منها!*


----------



## ابو سيف (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اول مره اشوف الصوره دى بس بجد دى متفبركه صح صح وحتى لو صحيحه لو  يعنى اذن دول مش مسلمين ولا علاقة لهم بالاسلام الا يكفيك ان يشهد لك مسلم بذلك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحميى اديرتنا و ابائنا وكل الاباء لان الهنا معنا 
لانك انت الذى اعطيتنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات و العقارب وكل قوات العدو


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*على فكرة انا ممكن اعملك مليون بوستر يحمل تحريض النصارى 
على قتل المسلمين وتهديم دور عبادتهم 
وانشرة فى مليون منتدى هذا البوستر 
وارسل لمليون منظمة حقوقية انكم من يود قتلنا ونعيط ونولول على حقنا المسلوب فى المواطنة 
وحقنا المسلوب فى الامان *


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> الانتصار محصوم
> فقد انتصر ربنا يسوع المسيح على الصليب
> فسحق ابليس
> وها هو يحاول مع ابناء المعصية
> ...



يا استفانوس براحة شوية حكاية انه انتصر على الشيطان ده مشكوك فيها 
وحكاية انكم مزلزلين مملكة الشيطان ده بردة مش صحيحة 
هو الشيطان فين ؟
اما البوسترات فقد قلت انى ممكن افبرك مليون بوستر فهل من منافس 
هل هناك من لا يستطيع فبركة بوسترات 
قديمة شوية حكاية المنشورات ده 
الناس حاليا يكفيهم اى فعل علنى ضد الاسلام 
هل تجرؤا على اى فعل وقوى ابدا خلف الجدران تتحاورون والان عبر شبكة النت 
وربنا يسهل بكرة فى حجات كتر هتظهر تحربوا الاسلام من خلفها


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بص ياجهاد يابنى احنا مبحاربش حد اسمع عمك زغلول واخوه عمارة إلى بيسئ لاخواتة
*ربنا يهديه*


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*احنا اللى بنحارب الاسلام*
*حبيبى يا غالى ياللى بتتكلم وخلاص*
*حتى وان كان المنشور متفبرك مثل ما بتقول حضرتك*
*فهل تسمع الاخبار وتعلم وتفهم منها*
*ام انك تتغاضى عن فهم ذلك*
*ام انها ماساة لكم ايضا فى اظهار دينكم بصورة لا اخلاقية وهاد كلعادة*
*حبيبى حتى لو المنشور متفبرك *
*انما الخبر صحيح*
*راجع اى صفحة اخبار على النت *
*وياريت لو تكون مصرية وجريدة اسلامية كمان يعنى هتلاقى حضرتك ان الخبر صحيح*
*سيبك بقى من التفاهات دى وبطل رغى مالوش لزمة *
*اوكى *​


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*من اساء الى مسلم وهو على صواب معاقب فما بالك اذا كان مخطئ 
واذا كان هناك اله عادل فلماذا اطلب حقى من من خلقة الله 
اليش هناك اله يقتص للمظلوم 
وعلى فكرة اى من علماء المسلمين ليس عمى 
وان كان هناك نزاعات على اشياء فهذا ليس فى الاسلام فقط 
ولكن هل النزاعات تهدم دينا 
ابدا والا كانت النصرانية فى خبر كان 
انا مسلم لانى اقتنعت بان ربى واحد لا اله الا هو رب السموات والارض
 خالق كل شئ بل خلقك انت ايضا فهل من شك فى هذا 
وان كانت تعاليم الاسلام تزعجكم فلا تمارسوها  ولا تعيبوا عليها 
لان الممارسات فى كل الادنيا خلاف دينى كلها عيوب 
ولكن هل ممارسات دينى عيب انا لا ارى هذا هيا مة الصواب ولا صواب سواها 
وعلى فكرة انا اعلم انكم لم ولن تجرؤا على حربنا الا سرا 
او من وراء جدار هذا ما علمنى قرأنى وان كان قرأنى مخطئ 
هاتوا انتم بعكس ما قاله قرأنى 
بلاش بقا شغل منشورات وبتاع 
واللحق يا جدع والحركات القديمة ده *


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*والله انا اخر خبر قريته 
ان التعدى على املاك الاخرين اذا  كان  كنيسة عادى والبابا كان بيقول كدة وادى الخبر 
ومش من عند ولدتى ولا من موقع اسلامى ولا من موقع نصرانى ولا من صحف قومية 
ولا صحف حزبية ولا صحف صفراء 
وخد بالك من اسم صاحب العقار 
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=180733
وكان فى خبر لنفس الموضوع بتاريخ امبارح 
وانا عايز اعرف اي حقيقة الموضوع لو عندكم اخبار *


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل دة كلام فى الهوا مالوش اى علاقة بلموضوع*
*مش ملاحظ انك بترغى فى رغى مالوش علاقى بلموضوع نفسة*
*يابنى انت مابتعرفش اداب الحوار*
*عادى اتعودنا منكم على كل شيء شيئ ورديئ*
*وانا مش بعتب عليك*
*لانك مسلم ودة مجرد كفايا انى استحقرك*​


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت تريدنى ان اسبك ليشفى غليلك او لتثبت للجميع انك متسامح
والله ان كانت اديرتكم هيا سبب فى فساد ابنائنا من المسلمين فحق عليها التدمير وانا اقولها 
علنا لا عن طريق منشورات وخلافة بل واحرض عليها كل مسلم 
وانا مسؤل عن هذا امام الله 
هلا عرفت انا لسنا بحاجة لمنشورات مفبركة 
اما انتم ماذا ستفعلون بالمقابل 
هتعملوا زى فيلم حسن ومرقص يمكن 
وانا لست بعيد عن الموضوع *


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب اسامة بن لادن بوذى دة ولا مسلم 

الى كل شخص بيقول الارهاب ليس من الاسلام 

انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا علينا


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياحبيبى الموضوع مش محتاج سب*
*انا مجرد بوصف  نظرتى ليك *
*واديك شايف اهوة*
*لمجرد الضغط عليك فى الكلام بص قولت اية*
*يابنى بردو مافيش اى عتب عليكم*
*الجهل والشيطان ممتلك عقولكم *​


----------



## mase7ya (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> من اساء الى مسلم وهو على صواب معاقب فما بالك اذا كان مخطئ



*ذكرتنا في الحديث الذي يقول أنصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوماً وها أنت تقلد رسولك تقليد أعمى 

أرائك متعصبة وبالفعل تمثل الاسلام 
أنت تتحدث وتعيد الكلام وتزيدة وتثرثر وكلامك بلا أي فائدة تذكر 

بالفعل جهاد باطل *


----------



## جهاد الباطل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*احب ان اثرثر بما يزعجكم من معتقداتى لتعرفوا ان اى مسلم حق لن يتكلم الا بها 
وانا لم استفز او ان ضغطك اسفر معى عن شئ 
انا عرفت ما تريد ان تدفعنى اليه ولكنى خالفتك رغم هذا اجد انك
 المستفز وانت من يوصمنى بما ليس فى 
 وانوه انا قلت ان دور عبادتكم لو كانت سبب لمفاسد المسلمين وجب علينا تدميرها
 باكملها ولتمارسوا طقوصكم فى منازلكم  
وها انا ذا ادعوا لهدم كنائسكم من خلال منتداكم 
ولكن على اشراط المسلمين وليس بهتانا 
كما تدعون او انه ممارسة فى شهر الله رمضان لنثبت اننا مسلمين *


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

_


وانوه انا قلت ان دور عبادتكم لو كانت سبب لمفاسد المسلمين وجب علينا تدميرها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

حسنا تنبأ عنكم  الانجيل عميان لقاده عميان
بلادنا وارضنا واختوها بالسيف ومش بس كده لاء تريد ان تدمرها وتجعلنا فى منازلنا 
لا والف لا
على مر التاريخ ارد اشخاص مثلك ومثل الاغلبيه من من يعتنقون دينك ان يفعلو كما تريد انت وامثالك 
ونسو ان من سمحا ببنائها قادر ايضا ان يحميها ونحن ليس مثلاكم يغلب زراعكم على يد الله فتعتقدون ان الله يسمح لكم بهذا لكى تدخلو الجنه والحور العين 
ايضا تنبأ عنكم الانجيل ( يعتقدون انهم عندما يقتلونكم يقدمون خدمه لله)
وتقول فى حديثك ان المنشورات ملفقه
يجب عليك ان تقرأ اولاا ما كتبته
مشكور اخى وليس بعيد عنكم فأنتم شعاركم السيف​​_


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جهاد الباطل قال:


> *احب ان اثرثر بما يزعجكم من معتقداتى لتعرفوا ان اى مسلم حق لن يتكلم الا بها
> وانا لم استفز او ان ضغطك اسفر معى عن شئ
> انا عرفت ما تريد ان تدفعنى اليه ولكنى خالفتك رغم هذا اجد انك
> المستفز وانت من يوصمنى بما ليس فى
> ...



يعني ايه لو دور العباده بتاعتنا سبب  لمفاسد المسلمين  وجب عليكم تدميرها وهو الاسلام فيه ايه غير كل فساد ؟ دين كله عباره عن جنس وقتل هل هذا شرع الله ؟ رسول كل همه  فرج المرأه  وتقولي اشرف خلق الله ؟ الهك بيشجعك علي قتل غير المسلم هل هذا الله ؟ 

الحقيقه يااخي المتعصب  اينما وجد الاسلام وجد التخلف والارهاب والفساد  فعلا امه ضحكت من جهلها وتخلفها الامم .... كل سنه وانت طيب ورمضان كريم  وعليك برضاعه الكبير وشرب بول البعير اربع مرات يوميا وانت بواسيرك هتكون بخير :heat:


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلش ياجوجو رب المجد معالمناش نستحكر حد
ده مش عايش فى النور شايف كل شئ أمامه اتخد بالعافية علمهم كده
الارض والغنم والنساء والمال  وا وا وا ...... غنيمه لكم الظاهر أن ربنا خلقه وهو وشلته لوحده 
وأى حاجه تعجبه يشبط فيها ذى العيال تصدق ان واحد جى يعلم شعب يفكر فى النساء 
حتى الاطفال تزوج صفله عمرها 9 سنوات قد سألت لو كان فى قانون الاغتصاب فى ذالك الزمان
مش كان ريحنا من امثال ذالك الذئب واعوانه 
ممكن نتقول للاخ جهاد ابحث ولا تجرح علشان معلمك هو قبل كده حاول ومعرفش وقال للناس إلى كانوا معاه
قال عن مصر بها رهبان وقسس جادلهم بألتى هو أحسن ....  تقريبنا وهو ده مش قرأة يا جهاد 
رواح ياشاطر ذاكر تانى وتعال بأسم جديد 
ربنا يهديك*


----------



## كنت فاكر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا اخى مش عارف كل ما اشوف رود النصارى بطنى توجعنى منهم 
مين دول اللى خدوا بلادكم 
وبعدين بلاد ايه اللى بتتكلموا عليها وانتوا كنتوا فين 
لما المسلمين خدوا بلادكم كنتم فى السينما 
وبعدين انا فاكر ان كان فيها حامية رومانيا عملولكم ايه مش كانوا هما اللى بيحكموا قبل الاسلام 
حجج فارغة وهايفة انا مسلم لمنى مصرى ابن مصرى ابن مصرى الى ان اصل الى فرعون من الفراعين ولست من اى مكان اخر 
وبعدين حكاية تهديم الكنائس ده بعبع رعبكم اونطة 
بس احساس بالقهر انتم رسختوا فى نفسكم
انتم واليهود سواء احساس دائم بالخوف فى كل وقت 
شعور بالقهر بلا داعى 
اما البوسترات فغيرى اكد هيافة فكرتها وهيا فكرة من الازمان السحيقة 
اما ما يكون فعلى ان اقول كما قال جهاد الباطل 
نحن اذا اردنا فعلنا 
اما انتم فمن وراء جدران وحجب  خوفا وجبناا*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*بص يا كنت فاكر وانت لافكر لاحاجةأرجع للتاريخ إلى تعلمتموا فى المدارس وانت تعرف 
أهالينا إلى استشهده من اجل بقاء المسيحية فى عهد دقلاديانس وهما إلى دفعوا 
الجزية فى الاسلام أما جدك إلى خايف على المال وروحه من سيف الاسلام وحبه فى النساء
سلم نفسه من الخوف وعاش عبد للشهوات*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه شويت العيال إلى عماله تتكلم من نغير ميسمعوا من الداعية
زغلول المرغلل على عنيه و محمد عمارة المهدود  يابنى احنا مبنفرك ولا بندعى على حد ذى الدواعى الى عندك
اعوزك تقراء القالات على النت فى صحفك الاسلامية والمصرية واعرف من بحارب من 
بطلب يشاطر اقراء اقراء لاانت ما بقاراء انت كمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يا رب يسوع يا غالى انت قادر انت تحمى شعبك وبيعتك المقدسه
الهنا اللى اتصلب يتصرف ويحل من عندة ..........
ونصيحه لا تتكلم على المسيح بالشكل دا تانى
على فكرة هو مش منتقم جبار ...
لكن اكيد اكيد هتحصلك ضيقه ويكون السبب لسانك
تحياتى وربنا يغفرلك​


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وعلى فكرة مش تعاليمنا ولا ديننا يسمح لينا اننا نقول كدة يا اخ قران
وبعدين يعنى حنهدد نفسنا ايه العقل دااا​


----------



## veronika (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> لم اعرف انكم تدخرون كل هذا الكره والحقد لنا كنت اتعامل مع اى شخص بدون ان اساله ما هى ديانتك المهم انه انسان مهذب وجدير بالثقه وها انتم تظهرون بتعاليم دينكم الجليله وهى الدعوه الى العداء


_واضح ان حضرتك مش عايش في الدنيا​_


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

+سيدى وربى يسوع المسيح لم يرد على الاساءة بالاساءة ابدااااااااااا
ولكن حط نفسك مكانا.....
تهديد لناس سابت العالم كله وراحت بعيد تعبد ربنا فى صمت وبدون ازعاج لاى شخص
اعذر من يشتد غضبه ويخرج الفاظ لا تليق باولاد ربنا 
+اللى بيحصل دا يحزن قلب الجميع 
صلواتكم يا شباب المسيح لاجل ان يعم السلام العالم وخصوصا الدول العربيه ومصر
وربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير وتجاربه
امين


----------



## veronika (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> وليه ميكنش انتوا اللى عملين البلبله دى كلها علشان تلفتوا انظار العالم للفئه الضعيفه المسكينه علشان تحاولوا تاخدوا امتيازات اخرى وقوانين توضع من اجلكم ومش معنى ان مسلم قال او كتب حاجه ذى ديه يبقى كده خلاص بقى امر واقع ده ممكن يكون واحد منكم او شخص مسلم فى البطاقه وبس....


_حضرتك شايف ان ده كلام مظبوط
يعني احنا هنعمل منشورات و نهدد نفسنا و نقفل الاديره و نمنع الزياره فيها
علشان نلفت الانظار
لا ربنا معاك و ينور لك طريقك​_


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_



انتم واليهود سواء احساس دائم بالخوف فى كل وقت​

أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن لا نخاف احد غير الله لاننا نعلم جيدا من اين اتينا والى اين نذهب
وعندما نعرض موضوع كهذا لا لاننا خائفين بال لنكشف ما تريدون تعتيمه ودفنه
ونظهر للذين لهم عقول مفكره وعاقله ما تكتبونه وطريقة تفكيركم
مشكوووووووووووور​​_


----------



## نشات (4 أكتوبر 2008)

رابنا موجود


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*أحنا مفروض نصلي من أجلهم أن ربنا يفتح عنيهم زي ما فتح عنين بولس الرسول.

لأن الشطان هو اللي متحكم فيهم.

ربنا يرحمهم ويقوينا.

+صلو لكي لا تسقطو في تجربة+

++ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا++​*
*لتكن لكم النعمة والسلام من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح. 
3 من واجبنا أن نشكر الله على الدوام لأجلكم أيها الإخوة. كما أن هذا حق: لأن إيمانكم ينمو نموا فائقا، ومحبة أحدكم للآخر تفيض بينكم جميعا. 
4 حتى إننا، نحن أنفسنا، نفتخر بكم في كنائس الله بسبب ثباتكم وإيمانكم في وسط كل ما تحتملونه من اضطهادات وضيقات. 
5 وفي هذا دليل على حكم الله العادل، بقصد أن تعتبروا مؤهلين لملكوت الله الذي من أجله تلاقون الآلام. 
6 فمن العدل عند الله حقا أن يجازي بالضيقة أولئك الذين يضايقونكم، 
7 وأن يكافئكم، أنتم الذين تتضايقون، كما يكافئنا نحن، بالراحة لدى ظهور الرب يسوع علنا من السماء، ومعه ملائكة قدرته، 
8 وسط نار ملتهبة، منتقما إلى التمام من غير العارفين لله وغير المطيعين لإنجيل ربنا يسوع. 
9 فهؤلاء سيكابدون عقاب الهلاك الأبدي، بعيدا من حضرة الرب ومن مجد قوته، 
10 عندما يعود في ذلك اليوم ليتمجد في قديسيه ويكون موضع العجب عند جميع الذين آمنوا، وأنتم قد آمنتم بشهادتنا لكم! 
11 لأجل ذلك أيضا نصلي من أجلكم على الدوام، لكي يجعلكم إلهنا مؤهلين للدعوة الإلهية ويتم فيكم، بقدرته، كل ما يسره من الصلاح وفعالية الإيمان، 
12 حتى يتمجد اسم ربنا يسوع فيكم وتتمجدوا أنتم فيه وفقا لنعمة إلهنا وربنا يسوع المسيح.​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ربنا يرحمنا...

والحمدلله أن الفترة دى عديت على خير ومفيش حاجة حصلت

وربنا يحافظ على بيته ​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ويقولون  نحن  دين الحق

وهل ههذا هوو الحق

يا يسوع  ارحمنا  ​*


----------



## merj07 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*سؤال لو كان الاسلام دين تسامح فلماذا لا يخرج مشايخهم المعروفين ويستنكروا هذاالتحريض وهذه الكراهية والدعوة الصريحة للقتل ???? ببساطة مالهومش داعي .. نفسي لاقي شيخ واحد يستنكر هذه الدعوة لاكن لاحياة لمن تنادي بدل ان يتحفونا بالفتاوي الغريبة ... ملاحظة : في المنشور موجود رمضان شهر التوبة والغفران وكلمة تفجير .... لاتعليق 
*


----------



## alfanoble (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الشيطان حينما يفضح وينكشف امرة  يصر على اسنانة ويبتدى يصرخ ويتوعد لانة عالم ان نهايتة اقتربت 
صلوا ان يقصر اللة تلك الايام


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب نوري و خلاصي قال:


> طيب اسامة بن لادن بوذى دة ولا مسلم
> 
> الى كل شخص بيقول الارهاب ليس من الاسلام
> 
> انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا علينا



حد قلك ان اسامه بن لادن مش مسلم انا هسألك سؤال ومنتظر ردك .

لو ان فيه احد الاشخاص صدم اخوك او ابنك بسياره  وارداه قتيلا ولم يستطع احد ان يعطيك حققك ماذا ستفعل


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكره لقد تم حظر حسابى منذ اسبوع تقريبا ولا اجد سبب وجيه من الاداره فى حظر حسابى مع انى ارسلت لها اكثر من رساله ولم يتم الرد عليها .
ولا اعرف هل كلمه اسلوب متدنى فى الرد هى السبب  مع ان هناك مسيحيين كثر يسبون ويتهجمون على الاسلام فمن فضلكم مروا انفسكم بالمعروف . فنحن اذا وجدنا اسلوب لائق فى عرض مشاركتكم دون التعرض لتعاليمنا لن تجد احدا يتكلم بسؤء عنكم ... مع اننى اعف ان 

       عزى ايمانى    لفظى قرانى  وكلامى ادب  ربى  ربانى  الصدق  شعارى فى كل امورى 
                                                     لا يرضى ابدا بالزور ضميرى


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mase7ya قال:


> *
> 
> نسوا بأننا هنا من قبلهم وبأنهم مجرد حفنة بدو غزاة جاءوا من شبة الجزيرة العربية واحتلوا بلادنا واستولوا على خيراتنا
> 
> والان يعملون على طردنا منها!*




اختى الفاضله على اى غزاه تتكلمين عن المسلمين انا من عائله كانت قبطيه منذ اكثر من مائه وخمسين عاما وكلنا نعرف ان اصلنا اقباط ولم يرغمنا احد على الدخول فى الاسلام بل امنا به على اقتناع لان الاسلام لم ينتشر بحد السيف كما يقولون المدعون بدليل انه مازال هناك اقباط حتى الان (انتم) مع ان جيش المسلمين وقتها كان قادر على محو اى شىء موجود على ارض مصر ولم يكن هناك ماما امريكا ولا بابا مجلس الامن فهذا هو ديننا هذا هو اسلامنا  تركوكم المسلمين ( لكم دينكم ولى دين ).




اللهم ثبت قلبى على حبك وحب دينك وحب نبيك العدنان 
                 اللهم ارزقنى رؤيتك ورؤيته  اللهم امين  يا رب العالمين


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اجدادى هم المصريون فانا مصرى الى اخر جد


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت يا قرأن افندى*
*انت قاعد تكلم نفسك ليه على الصبح*
*اهدى كدة بس *
*انت مفكر نفسك هنا فى الحوار الاسلامى *
*ملخص كلامك كله  بيدور ان الارهاب مش اسلامى وان الاسلام انتشر بالحسنة مش بالسيف*
*افتح بيهم موضوع فى الحوار الاسلامى وشوف الردود*
*هنا مينفعش اللى انت عامله ده *​


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mase7ya قال:


> *ذكرتنا في الحديث الذي يقول أنصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوماً وها أنت تقلد رسولك تقليد أعمى
> 
> أرائك متعصبة وبالفعل تمثل الاسلام
> أنت تتحدث وتعيد الكلام وتزيدة وتثرثر وكلامك بلا أي فائدة تذكر
> ...



 والله حرام الافترى ده بصى يا  ماما كملى الحديث الاول ولا انتى بتتكلمى على الجزء اللى يخدم كلامك وبس 

( وكيف ننصره ظالما يا رسول الله . قال ان تكفه عن ظلمه اى ان تبعده عن ظلمه لغيره ") فيما معنى الحديث..


----------



## القران (14 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *انت يا قرأن افندى*
> *انت قاعد تكلم نفسك ليه على الصبح*
> *اهدى كدة بس *
> *انت مفكر نفسك هنا فى الحوار الاسلامى *
> ...



انا برد على المشاركات ولا الرد مكفول ليكم فقط


----------



## Iraqie Chaldean (14 أكتوبر 2008)

القران قال:


> حد قلك ان اسامه بن لادن مش مسلم انا هسألك سؤال ومنتظر ردك .
> 
> لو ان فيه احد الاشخاص صدم اخوك او ابنك بسياره  وارداه قتيلا ولم يستطع احد ان يعطيك حققك ماذا ستفعل



Dear Brother ...What do you call what is happening in Iraq then .......the Iraqi Christians did not kill any moslems and your ppl are killing them ...so give us an idea how to deal with the moslems then.....we should do just like usamah bin ladden (alkaeb) did start killing all the moslems (but we are not like that) we believe that GOD will take care of its kids..... my aunts and there kids left there houses and what ever they owned for you ppl and there not being left alone ........but i Always say Allah  akbar wa llah 3ala althalem.......so please do not give any( she3arat 7awla alislam)....and please start reading about what is happening in Iraqi  I hope that you understand english


----------



## القران (16 أكتوبر 2008)

iraqie chaldean قال:


> dear brother ...what do you call what is happening in iraq then .......the iraqi christians did not kill any moslems and your ppl are killing them ...so give us an idea how to deal with the moslems then.....we should do just like usamah bin ladden (alkaeb) did start killing all the moslems (but we are not like that) we believe that god will take care of its kids..... My aunts and there kids left there houses and what ever they owned for you ppl and there not being left alone ........but i always say allah  akbar wa llah 3ala althalem.......so please do not give any( she3arat 7awla alislam)....and please start reading about what is happening in iraqi  i hope that you understand english


اخى العزيز 
لقد قرات رسالتك بتمعن جيد وكنت حريص على الا اغفل اى مصطلح واعلمك اننى اعرف الانجليزيه ولكننى افضل العربيه عليها , اولا انا لم اقم بوضع اى شعارات حول الاسلام كما اننى ملم جيدا بما حدث فى العراق من البدايه للنهايه ز. وان كنت اخى الكريم ملم مثلى لاكتشفت ان احداث 11 من سبتمبر ما هى الا تمثيليه حقيره من الامريكان واليهود ( لا اقصد الشعوب لان الشعوب دائما مغلوب على امرها) حتى تستطيع امريكا مساعده اسرائيل فى توسعها ( الحلم الصهيونى ) ولكن العراق بعيده تماما عن اى شبهه باعتراف جنرالات الحرب الامريكان البعيدين عن السياسه .لن اطيل عليك فانا من ادعوك للقراءه وللعلم ( كل الاحداث الموجوده على الساحه العربيه من احداث دمويه واغتيالات فى شتى الدول العربيه بعيده عن اى شبهه اسلاميه وان كان بن لادن له يد فيها فهو بذلك اثبت انه يد امريكا التى تبطش بها والا لما تركته امريكا طليقا مع انها قادره على القبض عليه فالقره الارضيه كلها الان من دول او اى شىء مكشوفه للامريكان من خلال امكانياتها ) 
شكرا عزيزى 



رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا . مهما حييت والى ان ياتى اجلى .


----------



## مارى123 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ان عشنا فللرب نعيش وان متنا فللرب نموت وان عشنا وان موتنا فللرب نحن


----------

